# Toshiba SCiB Battery Offers Fast Charge Capability



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Super Charge ion Battery can be fully recharged in five minutes and has a lifespan of more than 10 years if completely run down and recharged once a day.

More...


----------

